# Lost paddle Callaghan Creek



## everybodyswims (May 15, 2013)

Lost my paddle today on Callaghan creek. First lap down the river. It was awesome. Just boat scouted everything. Did slip into ODB blind and took a rough swim. Paddle was lost there. Red Werner Powerhouse 200cm. Lots of blade wear. Name and number should still be on it. 

Level was 2.6-2.7 on the new stick gauge. So glad we got it this late in the year.


Thanks,
Mitch


----------

